# Wychwood Brewery



## Pumpy (26/4/10)

I have posted some pics in the gallery of my visit to the Wychwood brewery in Oxfordshire England at Witney .

Wychwood is famous for making the Hobgoblin Brown ale the second highest selling brown ale to Newcastle Brown in the UK .

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...si&img=4989

Wychwood had recently been taken over by Brakspear brewery and the brewery at Witney was a small congested old building everything was squashed in and it was difficult to get good pics .

http://www.wychwood.co.uk/

Hobgoblin brown ale is made in 

ABV: 5.2% in bottle, 4.5% in cask. 
Hops: Fuggles and Styrians
Malt: Pale, Crystal and Chocolate
Bottle: 500ml
Cask: All year
Style: Ruby beer
See: Dark Ruby
Smell: Toffee, slight citrus, chocolate 
Taste: Toffee, dry, biscuit
Bitter: 3
Sweet: 3 


The town of Witney had about about 15 different pubs in it real old fashioned English country town .

Not the best brewery to visit but they are not all Bling to be successsful 

Brakspear had a different way of fermenting they fermented in a wooden fermenter in the roof and after a day or two dropped it into a lower fermenter to continue fermenting I can only assue this was a way of oxygenating the wort Brakspear beers were well attenuated and dry . and brewing pale beers to compete with the lager market in the UK 


pumpy


----------



## Murcluf (26/4/10)

Pure Envy....!!!!! Oh well will just have to keep dreaming.


----------



## RdeVjun (26/4/10)

OMG Pumpy, I just got a woodie! Interesting videos.

Started using Wy 1882PC (a Brakspear strain apparently) recently in a few Landlord-esque things, a stout and a few ESBs and have some Hobgoblin on the runway. 1882 goes nuts then flocs like lead, and I'm hoping it has other pretenders for breakfast in the flavour department, just bottled the first yesterday, nice nutty stonefruit so far, will see how it goes carbed up. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (26/4/10)

1882 is definitely the old Brakspear yeast. That system they use is called "double dropping" - I know that Butters has experimented with it. It gets the beer off the trub and shyte, like precipitated cold break etc, and re-oxygenates it so it does a second 'surge' in the lower vessel. Haven't had a Brakspear since 1973 when the brewery was still at Henley on Thames. 
Envy envy envy


----------



## Pumpy (26/4/10)

RdeVjun said:


> OMG Pumpy, I just got a woodie! Interesting videos.
> 
> Started using Wy 1882PC (a Brakspear strain apparently) recently in a few Landlord-esque things, a stout and a few ESBs and have some Hobgoblin on the runway. 1882 goes nuts then flocs like lead, and I'm hoping it has other pretenders for breakfast in the flavour department, just bottled the first yesterday, nice nutty stonefruit so far, will see how it goes carbed up. :icon_cheers:



It is a cool site RdeVjun


----------



## Pumpy (26/4/10)

BribieG said:


> 1882 is definitely the old Brakspear yeast. That system they use is called "double dropping" - I know that Butters has experimented with it. It gets the beer off the trub and shyte, like precipitated cold break etc, and re-oxygenates it so it does a second 'surge' in the lower vessel. Haven't had a Brakspear since 1973 when the brewery was still at Henley on Thames.
> Envy envy envy



Yes Thats it BribieG Double dropping the Brakespear process is different to the Wychwood process although now the same company .
Brakespear say it is the only way to make beer they really are clean beers .

You would not believe how they had the fermenters crammed in that building Brakespear said they had to knock the wall down to get them in 

Pumpy


----------



## TidalPete (26/4/10)

Pumpy,

Glad you had a wonderful trip & all this info is very enlightening. :super: 
Am about to start planning my Hobgoblin 3 (Fine tuning) & very happy to absorb your information.
Got any idea if Bribie is correct re the 1882 yeast?
Will try the "Double Dropping" (Just an early rack to secondary it seems but without the tube I guess?????) at the end of day two next fermentation. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## Pumpy (26/4/10)

TidalPete said:


> Pumpy,
> 
> Glad you had a wonderful trip & all this info is very enlightening. :super:
> Am about to start planning my Hobgoblin 3 (Fine tuning) & very happy to absorb your information.
> ...



Pete the Brakspear yeast is not the same as the Hobgoblin 

The Hobgoblin is not made using the double dropping method


----------



## RdeVjun (27/4/10)

TP, I went looking for your Hobgoblin recipe, couldn't find it- any pointers? That sounds like the method to me, just like emptying a NC cube- no transfer tube, open the tap and let her rip by gravity into the secondary below, but leave the sediment, might not hurt to lean the fermenter in primary so that it builds up opposite the tap. I doubt it will be necessary if you do use 1882 though (see below). 
When you think about it, double dropping is not too dissimilar to the Yorkshire Square operation with its pump and oxygenation/ circulation of wort in primary for a few days after pitching, that's if my understanding of both these operations is right (happy to be corrected).

Sorry Pumpy, this is getting pretty OT:
I'm wondering about this 1882, I have bottled my first batches on it lately and it is some of the clearest beer I've ever bottled, as I said earlier, it goes beserk at pitching and then just flocculates like a stone and leaves a really solid, compact cake at the bottom of the fermenter, almost like soft curds. I haven't used a secondary in yonks so it isn't that, haven't changed the recipe (well, only fiddled around the edges), nor the method or swapped ingredients, so it does point to the yeast being true to the spiel and indeed highly flocculent. Thank goodness ESBs are good to have quite green- looking forward to tasting the end product! I didn't notice excessive diacetyl in any of them, now I'm wondering if I'm one of the lucky few who can thank their genes for an inability to sense it, I've had my suspicions...
BTW, Ross still has some listed as available, so it is not too late, other sponsors may still have it too. I've got some slants though, so no need to panic.


----------



## TidalPete (27/4/10)

RdeVjun,

Will be planning my third Hobgoblin attempt on the info obtained from HERE. 
Went very close with my last attempt with almost all the ingredients correct but made the mistake of adding (Homemade) Brown Malt when there was no need. Still a very nice Northern Brown though IMHO.

TP


----------



## revdrjbob (27/4/10)

Very jealous Pumpy,
Been a big fan of the Wychwood beers for years, and tried a few Hobgoblin clones to little effect. Funny piece of trivia: the guy who taught me the ropes at the Lord Nelson when I brewed there did part of his brewing apprenticeship with Wychwood, he supposedly helped with the Dogs Bollocks recipe.

Awesome, 
TIM


----------



## shmick (27/4/10)

Pumpy said:


> . and brewing pale beers to compete with the lager market in the UK
> 
> 
> pumpy



Interesting that. The relo's went to Wychwood for a visit last year and got pics of them filling a Foster's tanker (truck). :lol: 

Maybe BUL or just the same distributors?

They were very surprised how tight and crammed in it all was there.


----------



## cdbrown (27/4/10)

Will you be offering up your recipe? I enjoyed quite a few Hobgoblins while living in London (along with Goliath and Fursty Ferret - anyone got recipes for them??)



TidalPete said:


> RdeVjun,
> 
> Will be planning my third Hobgoblin attempt on the info obtained from HERE.
> Went very close with my last attempt with almost all the ingredients correct but made the mistake of adding (Homemade) Brown Malt when there was no need. Still a very nice Northern Brown though IMHO.
> ...


----------



## TidalPete (27/4/10)

cdbrown said:


> Will you be offering up your recipe?



Only if\when I get it right.  

TP


----------



## Pumpy (27/4/10)

shmick said:


> Interesting that. The relo's went to Wychwood for a visit last year and got pics of them filling a Foster's tanker (truck). :lol:
> 
> Maybe BUL or just the same distributors?
> 
> They were very surprised how tight and crammed in it all was there.




Your right schmick you could not swing a cat where ther fermenters were literally


----------



## Pumpy (27/4/10)

RdeVjun said:


> TP, I went looking for your Hobgoblin recipe, couldn't find it- any pointers? That sounds like the method to me, just like emptying a NC cube- no transfer tube, open the tap and let her rip by gravity into the secondary below, but leave the sediment, might not hurt to lean the fermenter in primary so that it builds up opposite the tap. I doubt it will be necessary if you do use 1882 though (see below).
> When you think about it, double dropping is not too dissimilar to the Yorkshire Square operation with its pump and oxygenation/ circulation of wort in primary for a few days after pitching, that's if my understanding of both these operations is right (happy to be corrected).
> 
> Sorry Pumpy, this is getting pretty OT:
> ...



RdeVjun I got the impression from the guy at Wychwood that they did not use the 1882 yeast on the Hobgoblin or the Double dropping ,that was a Brakspear technique , Brakspear mad some awesome pale beers .

In my opinion ,if you was making the Hobgoblin Brown ale, if you was to use the WY 1084 Irish Ale yeast, you would not be dissapointed with the results ,I have just made an Irish Red and and maybe added a little too much Roasted Barley ( just a touch too much) but it is an awesome beer personally I think its better than the Hobgoblin .

Pumpy


----------



## RdeVjun (27/4/10)

Yeah, sorry Pumpy, I saw that in your previous post and I have been thinking all day that I should not have posted with so much ambiguity! Apologies for not making my thoughts very clear, probably hadn't had quite enough coffee!
Thanks for the insights though, it has been really interesting and helpful, also sorry to digress into OT 1882/ Brakspear dribble.
Say, BribieG was raving about Wy's 1084 Irish Ale recently too, from the sample supplied, I can see why! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Murcluf (27/4/10)

cdbrown said:


> Will you be offering up your recipe? I enjoyed quite a few Hobgoblins while living in London (along with Goliath and Fursty Ferret - anyone got recipes for them??)


Google "Orfy's Hobgoblin Clone" supposedly a pretty good crack at it


----------



## Batz (27/4/10)

Murcluf said:


> Google "Orfy's Hobgoblin Clone" supposedly a pretty good crack at it




That looks worth a try.

Batz


----------



## Pumpy (1/5/10)

Here is Orfys for Hobgoblin clone recipe 

Quote Orfy 

"It's mashing now. 

I've altered my Goblin Clone. The Original was pretty spot on and a few people have copied it with success. Why change it? 
I've done some reading and research and I want to get as close as the original as possible. If I find my new version is not as tastey then taste will win over authenticity. 
Please let me have any comments that you think may improve it. 

Hob Goblin 

Brew Type: All Grain Brewer: Orfy 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Boil Volume: 30.29 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % 

Ingredients for Mash 
4.80 kg Marris Otter Pale (2 Row) UK (3.0 SRM) 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) 
0.20 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) 
0.15 kg Chocolate Malt (450.0 SRM) 
Mash In: Add 14.09 L of water at 78.2 C 
90 min - Hold mash at 69.0 C for 90 min 
Add first wort hops to boiler at start of sparge 
15.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.00%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop)
15.00 gm Fuggles [4.50%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) 
--Boil for 60 min 
15.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.00%] (30 min) 
15.00 gm Fuggles [4.50%] (30 min) 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (50 min) 
15.00 gm Fuggles [4.50%] (60 min) 
15.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.50%] (60 min ) 

-- Cool wort to fermentation temperature 
-- Add water (as needed) to achieve volume of 23.00 L 
-- Siphon wort to primary fermenter and aerate wort. 
-- Add Ingredients to Fermenter 
Amount Item Type 1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 
20/12/2006 Measure Original Gravity: ________ (Estimate: 1.052 SG) 
20/12/2006 Measure Batch Volume: ________ (Estimate: 23.00 L) 
7 days Ferment in primary for 7 days at 20.0 C 
27/12/2006 Transfer to Secondary Fermenter 
14 days Ferment in secondary for 14 days at 20.0 C 
10/01/2007 Measure Final Gravity: ________ (Estimate: 1.013 SG) 
Keg beer at 15.6 C with 117.8 gm of dried malt extract. 
3.0 Weeks Age for 3.0 Weeks at 15.0 C 
31/01/2007 Sample and enjoy! 
31/01/2007 Sample and enjoy!
Last edited by Orfy on Mon Jan 22, 2007 7:19 pm, edited 1 time in total. 
My Brew Gear 
live web cam when I'm brewing 
#21 Primary - AG Orfy Pale Ale #20 - 5l Shiraz (kit) #19 Primary - 23l White fruit wine (kit)
#18 Secondary - AG Hob Goblin Clone[/size][/color]
Orfy 
Lost in an Alcoholic Haze 

Posts: 513
Joined: Wed Dec 06, 2006 10:49 am
Location: Cheshire 
Website"


----------



## Dazza_devil (1/5/10)

I've got a Hobgoblin pint stubbie in the fridge to consume tonight. 
It'll be interesting to see how it compares to my Irish Red brewed with 1084 that's nearly 7 weeks in the bottle.


----------



## Pumpy (1/5/10)

Boagsy said:


> I've got a Hobgoblin pint stubbie in the fridge to consume tonight.
> It'll be interesting to see how it compares to my Irish Red brewed with 1084 that's nearly 7 weeks in the bottle.


Boagsy ,

I prefer my Irish red to the Hobgoblin that 1084 is a great yeast , how do you wait seven weeks before drinking it ?


----------



## RobB (1/5/10)

Here's a set of videos on Brakspears site, including one which shows the double drop system:

video link

It's not the most delicate operation. In fact, after years of avoiding any agitation once the yeast has been pitched, this was a bit of an eye-opener.


----------



## Dazza_devil (1/5/10)

Pumpy said:


> Boagsy ,
> 
> I prefer my Irish red to the Hobgoblin that 1084 is a great yeast , how do you wait seven weeks before drinking it ?




I've been sampling it but have a fair proportion of the batch left and it's improving all the time as the yeast settles out a bit. I only cold crash for 2 days as a clearing agent so it was a bit muddy to begin with. As it is I would say the Hobgoblin has got Buckley's but come beer o'clock we will see.


----------



## Pennywise (1/5/10)

I hve a pint of Hobgoblin in front of me now. I would storngly suggest anyone seeking a Hobgoblin recipe to ask DrSmurto for his. It uses Fuggles & Styrian Goldings for the flavour & aroma but from memory it uses Newport for the bittering. Also uses Wyeast 1187 Ringwood, which IMO could be fermented a little lower than suggested due to some extra esters, but is still awesome fermented at the good Dr's recomendations. Damn I love this beer, I'll be doing another one of these in the next couple of weeks so it should be at it's peak come winter :icon_drool2:


----------



## Dazza_devil (1/5/10)

The Hobgoblin was delicious, very nice. The Irish Red I brewed is nicer but I can taste the similarities with the yeast.


----------



## spog (1/5/10)

first thing (okay maybe last) i would have done is nicked that pushbike,that would look mgood in any h'bers shed B) ......cheers....spog..........


----------



## Dazza_devil (1/5/10)

spog said:


> first thing (okay maybe last) i would have done is nicked that pushbike,that would look mgood in any h'bers shed B) ......cheers....spog..........




I luv riding a pushbike when i'm pissed, even more than drink driving.


----------



## Pumpy (2/5/10)

revdrjbob said:


> Very jealous Pumpy,
> Been a big fan of the Wychwood beers for years, and tried a few Hobgoblin clones to little effect. Funny piece of trivia: the guy who taught me the ropes at the Lord Nelson when I brewed there did part of his brewing apprenticeship with Wychwood, he supposedly helped with the Dogs Bollocks recipe.
> 
> Awesome,
> TIM




Tim ,

Its a small wold Time I dont know if there was more room at the Lord Nelson Brewery or the Wychwood brewery he would have felt at home there


----------



## glennheinzel (2/5/10)

Pumpy said:


> I have posted some pics in the gallery of my visit to the Wychwood brewery in Oxfordshire England at Witney .



Hi Pumpy,

Are you still in the UK? If so, you may be able to get the dregs of The Hop (the bitterest beer in the world) if you can get across to Wantage. Google Maps says that it's 35 min from Witney to Wantage.

FYI - I was lucky enough to have some spare time (and an understanding wife) so I spent a night up there recently. (What's in the glass commercial)

Cheers,

Rukh.


----------



## Pumpy (3/5/10)

Rukh said:


> Hi Pumpy,
> 
> Are you still in the UK? If so, you may be able to get the dregs of The Hop (the bitterest beer in the world) if you can get across to Wantage. Google Maps says that it's 35 min from Witney to Wantage.
> 
> ...



Rukh Thats interesting the Bitterist beer in the world , I will check it out next year some great pubs around there 

Pumpy


----------



## glennheinzel (4/5/10)

Pumpy said:


> Rukh Thats interesting the Bitterist beer in the world , I will check it out next year some great pubs around there
> 
> Pumpy



The Hop was only done as a one-off, although he does have plans for a bigger beer when someone tops the current IBU record. 

The Royal Oak (in Wantage) was one of last years top 4 pubs in England (as voted by CAMRA members) so it is worth a visit if you're in that neck of the woods. Of course you are right though that there are plenty of good pubs to choose from


----------



## hazard (4/5/10)

Pumpy said:


> Here is Orfys for Hobgoblin clone recipe



I've made this recipe, using Ringwood 1187 yeast. Awesome beer, with perhaps just a touch too much hops for my palate - possibly becasue FWH delivers a bit more flavour and aroma than a standard 60min addition. I would heartily recommend this to anyone who likes a brown ale.

I noticed somehwere in this thread a reference to Newkie brown - well this stuff has really gone to the dogs. I bought one from Dan's recently and if you read the label, its got maize, sugar and caramel colouring in it. So, base malt is low, and roasted malts are also low. So flavour is pretty damn low as well. I used to drink this stuff but never again. Why would anyone drink this in preference to Hobgoblin except from habit? Of course, being in a clear bottle under the spot lights at Dan's is not really good for your beer either.


----------



## Pumpy (4/5/10)

hazard said:


> I've made this recipe, using Ringwood 1187 yeast. Awesome beer, with perhaps just a touch too much hops for my palate - possibly becasue FWH delivers a bit more flavour and aroma than a standard 60min addition. I would heartily recommend this to anyone who likes a brown ale.
> 
> I noticed somehwere in this thread a reference to Newkie brown - well this stuff has really gone to the dogs. I bought one from Dan's recently and if you read the label, its got maize, sugar and caramel colouring in it. So, base malt is low, and roasted malts are also low. So flavour is pretty damn low as well. I used to drink this stuff but never again. Why would anyone drink this in preference to Hobgoblin except from habit? Of course, being in a clear bottle under the spot lights at Dan's is not really good for your beer either.



Hazard ,

Both beers are diferent styles of English Brown .

Newcastle brown is an Northern English Brown 

Hobgoblin is a Southern English Brown 

Newcastle Brown from what I remember it had a distictive flavour anyway and like you say unsure if they travel that way in the clear glass bottle .

As a better example of English Northern Brown I always preferred the Samuel Smiths Nut brown Ale over the Newky brown


----------



## hazard (5/5/10)

Pumpy said:


> Newcastle brown is an Northern English Brown
> Hobgoblin is a Southern English Brown


Really? Hobgoblin is 5.2% in the bottle, way to strong for a southern english brown - the most famous example of a southerner is of course Mann's Brown Ale which weighs in at a measly 2.8%. Can't they hold their drink in the south?

And, AABC style guidelines lists Hobgoblin as an example of Northern brown ale (along with newkie and Samuel Smith's brown).

So - I still prefer hobgoblin! I've tried Samuel Smith's brown, I love many of their beers (their oatmeal stout is one of my all time faves) but the brown ale contains roast barley which I find a bit dry in a brown ale(bur perfect for an Irish stout).


----------



## TidalPete (5/5/10)

hazard said:


> Really? Hobgoblin is 5.2% in the bottle, way to strong for a southern english brown - the most famous example of a southerner is of course Mann's Brown Ale which weighs in at a measly 2.8%. Can't they hold their drink in the south?
> 
> And, AABC style guidelines lists Hobgoblin as an example of Northern brown ale (along with newkie and Samuel Smith's brown).



I must say I have to agree with hazard in some ways. A quick Google finds Witney just to the northwest of Greater London so geographically it *IS* a Southern Brown Ale even though the BJCP & AABC state otherwise but at 5.25% in the bottle it's more in line with a Northern Brown.
To make things a little more confusing lots of brewers on this forum seem to class Hobgoblin as an Old Ale which it is not of course. Even that well-known Yank recipe "Orfey's Hobgoblin Clone" classes Hobgoblin as an English Old Ale. All rather confusing I think?
Fine-tuning my Hobgoblin 3 ATM & have high hopes for this one even though I am calling it a Northern Brown as I always have to keep it in line with the real Hobgoblin alcoholic content of 5.2%. h34r: 

TP


----------



## hazard (5/5/10)

TidalPete said:


> Even that well-known Yank recipe "Orfey's Hobgoblin Clone" classes Hobgoblin as an English Old Ale. All rather confusing I think?
> Fine-tuning my Hobgoblin 3 ATM & have high hopes for this one



Although Orfy is very active on HomeBrew Talk (11,850 posts!!!! who can match that here?) he hales from Cheshire - so would probably not liked to be called a Yank. 

Anyway, do you want to share your recipe pete? I love Hobgoblin, and although I'm very happy with Orfy's clone, always keen to try new things.


----------



## cdbrown (5/5/10)

Come on TP - splash out this recipe for us! Or perhaps provide the V2 along with where it wasn't quite right for others to play with.


----------



## TidalPete (5/5/10)

hazard said:


> Although Orfy is very active on HomeBrew Talk (11,850 posts!!!! who can match that here?) he hales from Cheshire - so would probably not liked to be called a Yank.
> 
> Anyway, do you want to share your recipe pete? I love Hobgoblin, and although I'm very happy with Orfy's clone, always keen to try new things.



My error hazard but a little stir hurts nobody? h34r: :lol: 
Have just emailed Wychwood Brewery about this so let's hope they respond.
Still fine-tuning my latest effort which includes most of Orfie's grain bill but in different proportions & using a different yeast. Would rather wait untill I'm happy with it.

TP


----------



## hazard (5/5/10)

TidalPete said:


> Will be planning my third Hobgoblin attempt on the info obtained from HERE.


I just looked at this - where is Fiddler's Elbow? And no mention of Black Wytch? Are these off the menu?

Although last few posts have been about Hobgoblin, does anyone have a good Fiddler's Elbow recipe? I've found a few recipes on British sites, but they are all around 4% ABV. In the bottle in Aust, its 5.2% - I've shared my thoughts on this with a few of the good folk on Jim's Forum and they swear that Fiddler's Elbow in UK is 4% in cask, 4.5% in bottle - which explains why they brew to low ABV. Another very good beer, and any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## TidalPete (5/5/10)

If you find a recipe you think is close then BeerSmith can adjust the gravity for you. Easy-peasy!
You have got BeerSmith haven't you hazard?

TP


----------



## Murcluf (5/5/10)

TidalPete said:


> My error hazard but a little stir hurts nobody? h34r: :lol:
> Have just emailed Wychwood Brewery about this so let's hope they respond.
> Still fine-tuning my latest effort which includes most of Orfie's grain bill but in different proportions & using a different yeast. Would rather wait untill I'm happy with it.
> 
> TP


I've recently used the Orfy recipe as a base but pumped up the base grain and added additional hops to tale it up to SG 1060 IBU 30 to bring it up to more of a Stronger style and WY1275. Took a fermenter sample this morning at 1.020 eyes were rolling in my head, malty little bugger with still a while to go still as a mountain of krausen on it.


----------



## hazard (5/5/10)

TidalPete said:


> If you find a recipe you think is close then BeerSmith can adjust the gravity for you. Easy-peasy!
> You have got BeerSmith haven't you hazard?
> 
> TP


Yep got beer smith. Here's a recipe from somewhere off the net:

3000g MO Pale Malt
400g Wheat Malt
200g Crystal Malt
200g Cane Suger (Straight into the Boiler)
30g Styrian Goldings 60mins AA4.5%
20g " " 20mins 
10g " " 10mins
10g " " 0mins
1 Protafloc Tablet @ 20mins
11g Safale S04 Yeast

IBU`s 20.29
OG1039 @ 75% Effeciency giving 4%ABV


So this is easy enough to scale up to 5.2% ABV with or without Beersmith, but only assuming that percentages of each ingredient remain the same. The question is - if this is the cask recipe, but the bottle is brewed to OG1052 (or thereabouts) do i just scale up all ingredients, or scale up the base malt only, or a really cheap and nasty way - just add more sugar (which theoretically adds more alcohol without adding additional body). I would expect different results for each option, and would prefer to get it right first time than brew 3 lots to figure it out!


----------



## cdbrown (5/5/10)

If you scale up - does that match the Orfy recipe which has an OG of 1.052? See post 20 in his thread.


----------



## gap (5/5/10)

Hazard,

i am confused.

is the recipe you posted for Fidlers Elbow or Hobgoblin??

If Hobgoblin , where are you going to get the correct colour from?

Regards

Graeme


----------



## TidalPete (5/5/10)

cdbrown said:


> If you scale up - does that match the Orfy recipe which has an OG of 1.052? *See post 20 in his thread*.



Link if possible please.  

hazard,
Your recipe grain bill & hops do not seem to go anywhere near the info supplied on the Wychwood website?

TP


----------



## hazard (5/5/10)

gap said:


> Hazard,
> 
> i am confused.
> 
> ...


I'm actually talking about Fiddler's Elbow - Refer Post #40. Seems I have caused a bit of confusion, sorry about that. Unfortunately the Wychwood website doesn't list this beer.


----------



## Pumpy (5/5/10)

hazard said:


> Really? Hobgoblin is 5.2% in the bottle, way to strong for a southern english brown - the most famous example of a southerner is of course Mann's Brown Ale which weighs in at a measly 2.8%. Can't they hold their drink in the south?
> 
> And, AABC style guidelines lists Hobgoblin as an example of Northern brown ale (along with newkie and Samuel Smith's brown).
> 
> So - I still prefer hobgoblin! I've tried Samuel Smith's brown, I love many of their beers (their oatmeal stout is one of my all time faves) but the brown ale contains roast barley which I find a bit dry in a brown ale(bur perfect for an Irish stout).




Hazard you may be right ,I had not noticed that, however the Cask ale version is 4.5% just a bit over the style Guidelines , I suppose you can still make a Northern English Brown with your Brewery situated in the Cotswoulds .

Pumpy


----------

